# 1700s french musket butt plate, silver pocket watch lid, and lots of bullets and casings



## ArmyDigger (Dec 23, 2020)

I was digging in a marshy dump behind a 1700s house in Hampton NH. Terribile business as it was fall and it was very cold mucky soupy mud and water underneath vines and bushes. Besides many bottles including 2 job moses abortion pills bottles I found the butt plate of an 1728/1746 french musket. As well as a silver pocket watch lid and many antique rimfire and centerfire bullets and casings. Some of the calibers I could identify are 44 henry rimfire, 32 rimfire, 38 rimfire , 32 center fire, 56-56 spencer, and the base of a winchester nublack 12 gauge paper shotgun shell. Also a few clay and glass marbles


----------



## yacorie (Dec 23, 2020)

Awesome day - any pics?  I’d be hitting that spot again for sure


----------



## ArmyDigger (Dec 23, 2020)

no pics at the moment sorry but they will come soon. Yeah there was still alot probably left there but at the time a construction crew was renovating it and gave me permission. But when I came back after the winter a rich family has since moved in and when I asked if I can have permission they got really stingy and honestly kinda rude par for the course as a fancy new jaguar was in the driveway but its alright.

Heres a link for those abortion pills if your interested tho
https://museumofhealthcare.wordpress.com/2020/01/16/sir-j-clarkes-female-pills/


----------



## Len (Dec 23, 2020)

"Timing is everything." Maybe the new owners will change their mind if you donate to the local historical society/maybe not. If not, you did what you could... --Len


----------



## ArmyDigger (Dec 23, 2020)

yeah I've tried I told the guy whos runs the towns museum and he went over to ask and they threatened that the next guy who comes asking to dig on their property is having the police called on them.


----------



## yacorie (Dec 24, 2020)

Is your bottle embossed?


----------



## embe (Dec 24, 2020)

ArmyDigger said:


> yeah I've tried I told the guy whos runs the towns museum and he went over to ask and they threatened that the next guy who comes asking to dig on their property is having the police called on them.



lol "loud and clear".  To be honest I wouldn't necessarily want strangers digging on my property either (for liability reasons, etc.)

I'd be interested in seeing a picture of the marbles.  Most antique glass marbles were exported from Germany in the last half of the 1800's, then a handful of US companies started up in the early 1900's and started cranking them out on machines (WW1 and industrial revolution played a big part of this change).


----------



## ArmyDigger (Dec 24, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Is your bottle embossed?


Yes ir is on the sides it says job moses i have an aqua and an amber version


----------



## ArmyDigger (Dec 25, 2020)

Heres a couple pictures of one like mine but mine is a brass version


----------

